# nintendos are rubbish



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2009)

With your stupid little controller things.

box box box.  golf golf tennis spaz.

yeah, whatever.  get a real console you freaks.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, get a headset and shout at sweary teenage yanks on FPS games on a propah console. That's well cool.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got a dreamcast thankyouverymuch 

:smug:


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah, well I've got an Atari Jaguar.


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got a Commodore CD32 and a Sega MegaCD


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 11, 2009)

i prefer a good game of cards.
Blackjack, yeah.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm hungry


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 11, 2009)

your mums rubbish


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 11, 2009)

So you've never owned a NES, SNES, Dreamcast(son says this was nintendo), Gamecube, Gameboy(Advance/colour/ original) or a DS?? 

It's not just a Wii forum    Tbh I want a gamecube controller, I don't really like the wii one for my fave game.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

son is an idiot. dreamcast was segas last console.

((dreamcast))))


dave


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 11, 2009)

(((son)))


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2009)

The dreamcast had some good games. Soul Calibre on the 'cast was badboy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> yeah, well I've got an Atari Jaguar.



Well I have an Atari 2600.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The dreamcast had some good games. Soul Calibre on the 'cast was badboy



wasn't it called soul blade???

I used to love shemnue that was cool and it was the first console to get crazy taxi on it. Shame the sonic game was toss though.


dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> wasn't it called soul blade???
> 
> I used to love shemnue that was cool and it was the first console to get crazy taxi on it. Shame the sonic game was toss though.
> 
> ...



Soul blade on the ps1 iirc

soul calibre everywhere else


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

ahh that sounds right.

I loved it whatever it was called. Calibur is my favorite fighting franchise.


dave


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

it was called soul edge in korea and japan! i liked that as much as tekken on the arcades

there was a great zombie game on dreamcast as well


----------



## kained&able (Feb 11, 2009)

i had house of the dead 2 and two guns on dreamcast. so so so much fun!

See this is exactly why there shouldn't be a ninendo forum and there should be a computer games forum. Means we can go off on massive tangents.


dave


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

i totally agree

or just have the tech and programs forum as one and have the old programs and games forum as a games forum


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2009)

I think this sort of specialisation is what tags are for, really.

Personally, I'd like to see a "Hardware, phones and gadgets" forum and a "Software, games and the internet" forum, but I'll be fucked if I'm spending time filing threads away in the right one!


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> son is an idiot. dreamcast was segas last console.



I didn't think it was nintendo. He was WoWing at the time so a sensible answer was probably out anyway.

I have Soul Blade and Soul Calibre II and III, can you tell what systems I have?


----------

